# Live bait on Party boats



## lepaul37 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is it possible to bring live bait on the party boats?


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

I know on the ones I've been on they have a live well and you can bring your own dead bait. So I don't see why you couldn't bring live bait but don't count on someone else not using it before you


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

I've never had a problem doing it. A five gallon bucket and battery powered air pump will hold a few dozen pinfish. A lot of party boats have live wells but any baits put into them become community property and unless you bring a bunch extra don't expect to have any baits left after the first or second stop.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I used to go an hour earlier than all other passengers and take a 50 qt cooler, a car battery and a live well pump. Sit on the back of the boat for an hour with a hook and small rod and you can near about fill the cooler with pinfish. Alittle more work will produce a lot more quality fish.


----------



## lepaul37 (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesome advice guys. Also do they allow using speed/diamond jigs?


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

Generally speaking you can fish however you want as long as 1)it is legal (no j-hooks when bottom fishing for instance) and 2) it doesn't interfere with other passengers fishing. Jigging might be possible if you are on the back of the boat and/or the boats not too crowded, but on a full boat I wouldn't advise jigging with a bunch of people to either side of you. Hope this helps


----------



## lepaul37 (Jul 21, 2008)

Change of plans. Buddies canceled last min. If anyone need one please call me. Weds looks very calm. 832 5072629 Paul


----------

